# Vaping vs Cats - Paws for Thought



## Hooked (17/11/19)

*Preventing a Catastrophe*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-11-14_preventing-a-catastrophe.html
14 Nov. 2019

"Is the onslaught of anti-vaping news giving you paws for thought? Well, did you know that there is a greater danger poised to knock vaping of the prohibitionist’s flat table? Fur real, we’re not kitten you. Even Stanton Glantz would agree that the clawful prospect of this new furmidable threat is one that should leave us all feline worried.
“CATS ARE SERIOUSLY DANGEROUS,” shouts the headline. “While the Cat Industry claims that some types of cats are safer than others, science proves that cats are a serious risk to kids.”

Unlike vaping, “cute cats come in fluffy, colourful versions that are a gateway for kids into larger, more dangerous animals. While promoted as fun, cuddly, innocent pets, even small cats lead to horrible diseases like cat-scratch disease, plague, rabies, & even deadly toxoplasmosis. Cats have killed over a million humans.”

“Australia showed bold leadership with their program to kill two million cats. In New Zealand, they are proposing a complete cat ownership ban. We must act to protect our children today.”

“Many states/cities have banned or heavily ‘sin taxed’ nicotine vapor products to keep them off the market or discourage their use. It’s time to use the same playbook with cats.”

A world’s first, those behind the website have provided a genuinely scientific comparison of cats when compared to vaping.



*Real facts:*

Unlike vaping (that has never killed anybody ever), cats have killed over one million people
Vaping nicotine helps your brain function, but cats actually change the way the brain works
Vaping nicotine reduces respiratory problems whereas cats actually cause them
Ultimately, “no cats are safe” say the website creators as they warn against kid-friendly marketing and Cat Industry tactics.

The scary truth about the danger posed by cats should give everybody paws for thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (18/11/19)

One theory I have read (and it is debatable) is that the Black Plague was caused by the mass killing of cats. Over the centuries cats and rats evolved to live in balance with humans. But then stories started that cats were (are) evil and people started killing them. And rats started to flourish and with them the plague that almost whipped out the human race.

So in a weird way cats are protecting us. 

I'm not a cat person. I believe they are secret organization that have world domination at the centre of their agenda. They just keep us as their slaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/11/19)

Adephi said:


> One theory I have read (and it is debatable) is that the Black Plague was caused by the mass killing of cats. Over the centuries cats and rats evolved to live in balance with humans. But then stories started that cats were (are) evil and people started killing them. And rats started to flourish and with them the plague that almost whipped out the human race.
> 
> So in a weird way cats are protecting us.
> 
> I'm not a cat person. I believe they are secret organization that have world domination at the centre of their agenda. They just keep us as their slaves.



@Adephi There are indeed many people who regard cats as evil and your theory about the Black Plague makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Adephi There are indeed many people who regard cats as evil and your theory about the Black Plague makes sense.



To bring this back to vaping, even in the 1300's the media has been lying to the public by telling lies about cats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

